
Chrysler 'like a $60 billion startup' - drm237
http://www.detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080319/BIZ/803190438/1396
======
sanj
I can't help but feel that Nardelli has no idea what it means to be at a
startup: some of the execs having some of their compensation tied to
performance doesn't really cut it.

I'd suggest having them put their mortgages on the line (yes, even the
vacation home(s)) along with their pensions and their golden parachutes.

------
pg
In other words, not like a startup at all.

------
dpapathanasiou
... getting decimated by its competitors, in a consolidating industry space,
with a mostly worthless legacy product line ...

------
TrevorJ
So he is saying that lack of market share makes Chrysler like a startup? >.>

